# NEW TO RABBIT HUNTING



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

NEW TO RABBIT HUNTING NEED TIPS ANY TIPS I CAN GET WILL HELP

I HAVE SOME QUSTIONS

1. DO I NEED ANY CAMO
2.WHAT GEAR DO I NEED 
3.SHOULD I BAIT THEM OR NOT AND WHAT TO USE
 4.NO SENTS RIGHT
5.AND WHAT TIMES TO GO HUNTING
6.HOW SHOULD I HUNT SATND WALK AROUND

I AM USEING A REMINGTIN 870 EXPRESS MAGGNUM 
WILL THIS BE OK I AM USEING A FULL CHOKE WITH 6TH SHOOT


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

1. No camo
2. Upland vest
3. No bait
4. No scents
5. right after first light or about an hour before dark
6. wlk around.
7. Nice gun, skeet or improved cylinder, 2 3/4 in. 6 or 7 1/2
8. walk around for a bit, stop, look around for them hopping away, maybe get down to the ground and look around for more.


----------

